# Getting out of Drywall with My New YouTube Channel



## ThatKiltedGuyVideos (Dec 29, 2015)

I grew up doing this stuff and was walking on stilts at age 8 so I could reach the upper wall nails on an 8ft wall. I've tried a few other businesses but like others I keep coming back. But at age 54 I've had enough and decided to pass on some of my knowledge through Professional Videos. I now produce how to videos for YouTube and Vimeo. So far I've only put out 2 videos but have several more in the works. Our first video was How to drive drywall screws like the pros and the 2nd was How to repair small holes in drywall. You can see those at: www.thatkiltedguy.video. That takes you to our youtube channel where we'll upload smaller lower resolution versions. But to see our full 1080P HD videos visit: https://vimeo.com/thatkiltedguyvideos/vod_pages

Our videos will be better than most because we've been investing in some nice studio equipment including multiple Nikon Cameras, better lenses, professional microphones, mixers, audio compression, studio lighting, and much more to produce the highest quality videos we can. I think I can not only educate others, but can make a few healthy dollars at the same time, without tearing up my body anymore.

If you'd like to help us get this going, your subscription to our channel and likes on our videos would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I realise that the kilt is part of the show. Maybe you should consider getting one of these for your set ( pun intended). All photographic rights to Mr R Moore.


----------



## ThatKiltedGuyVideos (Dec 29, 2015)

I've seen those, and they are hilarious, though they really don't look comfortable. And actually, I wear kilts daily, keeps everything freer and cooler down there. So much less restrictive that I put up with the disadvantages of fewer pockets, etc. Hmm, might be funny on set though...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're getting out of drywall,,, why did you join DWT????


----------



## ThatKiltedGuyVideos (Dec 29, 2015)

I was in this group before I started the channel, but just read the occasional post. AND, why not post some of my videos as an answer to some of the questions that get posted on here from homeowners trying to figure out how to do it themselves? Videos are one of the best ways to figure things out as it's really difficult to describe the proper technique for coating a repair, or cornerbead, etc, but a video can show it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Not too many homeowners posting here. 
How about some vids for pro's trying to improve their game?
I'd like to see ThatKiltedGuy demonstrate automatic taper operating technique and basic onsite service.
Can you do that?


----------

